
Facebook down... - far33d
http://www.facebook.com/sorry.php?pwstdfy=90894aade2753a0b1c1c52a4a00dc8b5
======
budu3
Common people. Are we gonna get a YCNews post everytime facebook is down?

~~~
far33d
Well, I thought it was interesting.

The "internet" doesn't really go down. Build your business on facebook, and
you might just lose 12 hours of revenue because someone else's power went out.
I'd rather lose revenue because my own power went out.

~~~
run4yourlives
Build a business on facebook, and any revenue you get isn't deserved in the
least.

~~~
far33d
Why is that, exactly?

~~~
palish
He probably phrased it a little oddly.. "If you build a business that relies
on someone else's business, don't be surprised when fluctuations in revenue
occur" seems more fitting.

------
9898123912837
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/07/31/facebook-is-back-
th...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/07/31/facebook-is-back-this-time-
with-the-right-profiles/)

wasn't just an outage...

------
crxnamja
when was the last time google was down? i know they are shitting bricks as we
speak. it's interesting to realize how important something is when you don't
have it.

~~~
mynameishere
I can't imagine any non-facebook employee really caring. If a company
seriously depends on facebook in any real way, then they have their priorities
all wrong. Now, if bloomberg goes down, then I can understand the problem...

By contrast, I'm sure it's apocalyptic at facebook itself. That happens at
even the most trivial web companies.

~~~
davidw
I once read an article about embedded systems programming for critical care
machinery. Error codes included such things as "patient not breathing",
"cardiac failure", and things of that ilk. I don't like it when my web sites
go down, either, but it does put things in perspective.

------
blored
... so that's why she wasn't poking me back.

------
transburgh
give them a break, they are working on it ;)

